# Ok, need help with names for new guy - POLL!



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Alright guys! I need some suggestions on names for the new guy. He's a pure bred GSD. Here's the link to pictures for him.

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/26278-do-not-open-if-you-have-puppy-fever-new-family-member.html

Here are the names.

1) Bear
2) Lucian
3) Odin
4) Mac
5) Boss
6) Hades
7) Cain
8) Axle
9) Mac
10) King

Of all these names, I like Bear, Odin, Hades, and Axle the best.. well, actually, I like them all.

SOOOO, GoPitbull members, you and another forum will be the one to decide his name!! The name with the most votes, will be his name.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i voted mac cause it was up twice and that persuaded me. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO @ Matt  I voted Bear cause he looks like a little teddy bear sooooo cute


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

He looks like a bear & a friend of mine had an AWESOME GSD named Bear!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I like the name Odin. 

I have never cared for the name Bear. I like Makwa which is ojibwa for black bear or Makoos which little bear.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i voted Cain... sounds like a good name for a GSD


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

I voted Axle! I love that name  My second choice would have def. been Cain though.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok - this is going to age me - but what about Rin Tin Tin??? 
LOVED that dog!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I like Lucian but Axle is a great GSD name too!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok SO I voted Odin and Boss, Boss because it would be another "B" name but Odin because I love mythilogical names  But to me he looks like a Mac


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

lucian is what i voted i love that name very mythalogical thanx to those vampire movies-one of my favs.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I love king for a shepard name  Hey Krystal I used to foster two shepards named teddy and bear lmao


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, out of both forums, Bear is in the lead by one! With Odin behind by one!

p.s..... don't tell my girl I said this, but... VOTE FOR ODIN!! nuff said.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

voted for Bear because he looks like a lil' bear cub!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

may be a lil over used but he sure looked like "Butch" to me 

i voted for Odin, as it was on the list, and i liked it best out of what you had listed.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> I love king for a shepard name  Hey Krystal I used to foster two shepards named teddy and bear lmao


LMAO that's too cute. The pup actually looks exactly like my friends GS tank. Tank looked exactly like that when he was a pup.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

kg420 said:


> LMAO that's too cute. The pup actually looks exactly like my friends GS tank. Tank looked exactly like that when he was a pup.


Have any pictures of him by any chance? I'm curious to see what he'll look like when he gets older!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Voting ends tonight guys!! Need more votes!! Vote vote vote!


----------

